# Sistering attic joists.



## David Schreck (Sep 12, 2019)

I am planning to finish a space in my attic. The existing joists are 2x6 and running about 13' from support to support on either side of center. Because of this, I am planning to attach sister 2x8s to each joist. 

The planned room will sit over a load bearing wall, however, part of the existing joist structure has a recessed ceiling from our master bedroom.

My question is, when I attach the sister joists, do they need to span all the way from the center load bearing wall to the outer support walls? I am not sure how to do that with the recessed area. Or can I just go from one outer support wall across the center support wall and end them with no support. I will try to attack picture. Green is proposed room walls, orange below attic is the supporting center wall.


----------



## David Schreck (Sep 12, 2019)

https://ibb.co/w6fgMfS


----------



## fatboy (Sep 12, 2019)

I would require an registered design professional's stamp on any design like this.

Good luck


----------



## e hilton (Sep 12, 2019)

Agree with fatboy.   And my 2 cents ... not going to work.  What is supporting the right ends of the existing joists where they die into the tray ceiling?   A header?


----------



## classicT (Sep 12, 2019)

Eng. design req'd.

Fatboy has it.


----------

